# Best websites to find IT jobs in Canada



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

Dear All,

I am exploring the chances of applying through express entry scheme.
Can you mention websites which will have details of IT jobs in Canada for which the sponsorship will be available. 

I hope this is not a duplicate post.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

No such websites that list jobs where sponsorship is available.


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh thats not cool. 
Does anyone has experience applying for job from outside Canada and getting offer and sponsorship as well?


----------

